# Safe rugs for rabbits.



## Ariana (Sep 25, 2019)

I am wanting to put a rug/rugs over the puzzle mats instead of a sheet and I know there are certain kinds that is less easy for them to chew?
I am not sure what they are called. Or what I should look for when buying material?


----------



## zuppa (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi, rug would be definitely better than sheets in my experience I had synthetic rugs for kids playroom and didn't like them because hay sticks into them and it was a bit of pain to remove even when vacuum, but it depends on rug. I wouldn't use any shaggy rugs because rabbits can swallow their pieces that wouldn't be safe, my fav was a low-pile natural wool rug was surprisingly easy to clean even without using a vacuum cleaner as I often clean late before i go to sleep so don't want to irritate my neighbours using vac. It can be cleaned with a regular floor brush or even with a damp cloth or even with your own hand and sometimes I spray some 5% white vinegar over it and wipe with a cloth it looks perfectly clean and fresh even after about a year using as main play area with my rabbits, including all the marking wars etc. 


Sisal rugs are great and easy to vacuum they are natural too.

Your other option is to get some lino, preferably textured so it would be easier for your rabbit to walk on it as they don't have pads like cats or dogs, only very fluffy feet and would feel as on ice if it is very plain lino. 
Just make sure that lino ends or rugs ends are behind of their playpen panels so they can't chew the ends.

Could you post some photo of your recent setup?


----------



## Ariana (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok thank you!! I will check them all out. Here is my current setup (it’s a little messy but tomorrow’s cleaning day) He cannot reach the cord to the fan, and it’s unplugged when we’re gone. I’m still looking for more toys and hide houses. (He has large hay box that’s usually behind his litter box but the hole was too big and he kept going in it and peeing so I’m making a new one haha)


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi, I am a new bunny (bunnies - we rescued two lionheads) caregiver. I need a better floor in their enclosure as they are slipping. I have been searching for a natural rug, because I don't want anything they might chew and not be safe. All the jute and seagrass rugs say they have cotton or bamboo as well. I guess its for however they strap it all together. Are these bunny safe if they are predominantly jute or seagrass? are wool rugs a good choice? Is it safe for them to ingest wool? Thanks very much for considering my questions.


----------



## Abi :) (Jun 13, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Hi, I am a new bunny (bunnies - we rescued two lionheads) caregiver. I need a better floor in their enclosure as they are slipping. I have been searching for a natural rug, because I don't want anything they might chew and not be safe. All the jute and seagrass rugs say they have cotton or bamboo as well. I guess its for however they strap it all together. Are these bunny safe if they are predominantly jute or seagrass? are wool rugs a good choice? Is it safe for them to ingest wool? Thanks very much for considering my questions.



Well natural seagrass mats are amazing for rabbits they will try to dig at them and perhaps chew them, so if you want more of an area rug that you don't want damaged from my personal experience I wouldn't give a seagrass one unless you are okay with them damaging it. You could try buying those interlocking foam mats that are used in children's play rooms or in the gym, however you might want to place a bedsheet on top because the bun might try digging and ingestion of foam is not safe. Wool rugs aren't recommended in my opinion because buns like to pull the fibres out which they could digest which can definitely cause blockage, which isn't good. I've heard that jute rugs are great as long as they don't have long fibres and are woven tightly so the bun can pull out pieces and damage it. (I've seen some jute rugs cause irritation to those with asthma so be wary of this if you have any family members with asthma)

Overall I would say try to get a mat that is flat-woven (this is a mat that the buns can't chew or dig at the fibres), or get one that is tightly woven (so buns can't pull pieces out and ingest), or even get foam mats and put a bed sheet on top (this is great for buns hocks are gym mats tend to be pretty soft)


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi thank you so much for this response. I appreciate you taking the time to help. I am so glad you told me about jute and asthma because my teen has asthma. I don't want to do something that they might chew that is not safe for them. Also they are pooing all over their enclosure - even though they are supposedly potty trained, so I would be washing that sheet.. daily? I am cleaning up in their daily. I feel like a sheet would also get pulled up and be a huge project to keep in place. They also have access by the way, to a bedroom, much of the time, and they don't poo when out there much, so...they are partly trained. I am looking for a floor covering for their personal space. I guess anything I get will either be unsafe for them or get chewed up by them.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here is a video that might help.


----------



## Diane R (Jun 13, 2020)

Flooring is such a nightmare... Not sure why you want to change what you have as that seems pretty good to me. If you really want a rug, what about cotton rag rugs? Be careful with sisal and seagrass as those are often treated with pesticides.


----------



## Abi :) (Jun 13, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Hi thank you so much for this response. I appreciate you taking the time to help. I am so glad you told me about jute and asthma because my teen has asthma. I don't want to do something that they might chew that is not safe for them. Also they are pooing all over their enclosure - even though they are supposedly potty trained, so I would be washing that sheet.. daily? I am cleaning up in their daily. I feel like a sheet would also get pulled up and be a huge project to keep in place. They also have access by the way, to a bedroom, much of the time, and they don't poo when out there much, so...they are partly trained. I am looking for a floor covering for their personal space. I guess anything I get will either be unsafe for them or get chewed up by them.



You can buy gym mats and crocodile clips or even cloth pins to pin the sheet to the mats so it doesn't move around when your bun hops around. I would suggest that if your bun is only pooing and not urinating on it then you don't exactly need to wash the sheet daily (unless you'd like to for some reason), I would suggest that so daily spot cleaning to decrease the mess and the smell that the sheet will begin to hold, I'd recommend having 2 sheets, and after you have used one wash it every week so the sheet doesn't begin to smell, whilst that sheet is in the wash alternate with the other one, this way you can change between 2 sheets  I think that it could be a possibility that your buns may flick poos out of their litter boxes when they hop in and out (this may not be true it is only a suggestion!), which is why there aren't any poos in the other room, if so maybe look into purchasing a high sided cat litter box  

hope this helps <3


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 13, 2020)

Finding appropriate flooring is going to vary per bunny. Alot of it will be a matter of trial and error to see what works and what doesn't for your particular rabbit.

Generally, though, you'll want low-pile carpet. Seagrass mats should be viewed as disposal.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you all so much for this helpful information!
The reason I want a rug is because the floors in both of their areas cause them to splay their feet out and slip. 
I don't think they are just kicking poo out of their litter box. their enclosure is about 3 feet by 9 or 10 feet. The litter boxes are on one end in a corner and the poo is everywhere, in their bed, their hidey house, all over the floor and even in their water and food bowls. I am going to look into better litterboxes, like ones with attached hay feeder and wood construction. I currently keep the plastic bins I have in place with bricks that I would like to stop using, as well as provide more hay than just under their feet amid the poo. But I suppose that's another topic for another area of the forum. 
Again, many thanks for all this helpful advice!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 13, 2020)

Glad to help.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

I listened to the video, where one of the suggestions was to use a utility mat. This seems like a great idea! I actually have one by the front door made by LL Bean that has been so durable, even with all that it takes from our shoes and the weather on the way in and out. And it's so easy to clean and absorbs liquids really well. I saw that LLBean has a similar type in just the right size. Here is a link: Everyspace Recycled Waterhog Mat, 3' Wide
Does this look okay?


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

Another benefit is it has great traction. I am just concerned that if they did eat it, which I think would be hard to do - it would be dangerous for them.


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> I listened to the video, where one of the suggestions was to use a utility mat. This seems like a great idea! I actually have one by the front door made by LL Bean that has been so durable, even with all that it takes from our shoes and the weather on the way in and out. And it's so easy to clean and absorbs liquids really well. I saw that LLBean has a similar type in just the right size. Here is a link: Everyspace Recycled Waterhog Mat, 3' Wide
> Does this look okay?


Looks like it could be quite rough on their hocks. Most rugs are too abrasive. I do sympathise, it's so hard to find good flooring and you're a great bunny mum trying to find something suitable. I use a variety of surfaces including chenille bath mats which are very soft and allow nails to dig in. Looks like this:


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Another benefit is it has great traction. I am just concerned that if they did eat it, which I think would be hard to do - it would be dangerous for them.


Another very legitimate concern. And the trouble is you never know what they will go for until you try. Who ever said rabbits are easy pets?!


----------



## Abi :) (Jun 14, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Looks like it could be quite rough on their hocks. Most rugs are too abrasive. I do sympathise, it's so hard to find good flooring and you're a great bunny mum trying to find something suitable. I use a variety of surfaces including chenille bath mats which are very soft and allow nails to dig in. Looks like this: View attachment 48678
> View attachment 48678



If you do use this try to see if your bun is a digger, I had one and my bun had a habit of digging at them and she destroyed them lol


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

oh rough on their hocks! I did not think of that. I think all I thought of was that it would help them not to slip. But that makes sense!
Okay, back to the drawing board! I will look into the chenille bath mats. Thank you all so much! I am discovering how nice is the community of rabbit owners! So helpful! 
I don't mind that they are not easy. They are just so lovely! And honestly, they have a lot of things about them that are much easier than the dogs and cats I have cared for...I always do my best with pets but with the rabbits it seems very very important as they seem like they can fairly easily end up with challenges if conditions are not correct for them...I want to do this right.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

Do you think fleece could just be pinned down with bricks in the corners and be a good base for them? That way, if they eat it all is still well.
? My other new thought was to get a piece of untreated plywood and somehow attach the fleece to it, maybe with velcro underneath so I could wash it.
Do you think either of these would be a good surface for them to play and live on? 
Again thanks so much for all this wonderful advice!


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Do you think fleece could just be pinned down with bricks in the corners and be a good base for them? That way, if they eat it all is still well.
> ? My other new thought was to get a piece of untreated plywood and somehow attach the fleece to it, maybe with velcro underneath so I could wash it.
> Do you think either of these would be a good surface for them to play and live on?
> Again thanks so much for all this wonderful advice!


What you have now is foam mat with sheet on top, right? What is wrong with that? Just one layer of fleece is not great, it will still be a hard floor.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay, that makes sense. Not enough cushion to use fleece as flooring.
What I have now is just a laminate floor. and they slide on it.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

I guess I will just get a low pile tight weave rug and watch very carefully that they don't eat it at all.


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Okay, that makes sense. Not enough cushion to use fleece as flooring.
> What I have now is just a laminate floor. and they slide on it.


You are 100% correct in thinking that laminate is not suitable. I see so many posts of bunnies on hard, slippery floor, very upsetting. It's not just that they slide on it, it can lead to a number of health problems later on. Bunnies need soft floor with traction, they have evolved to live on soil. Another option is stable matting. It's very heavy rubber and they tend not to chew it.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you! Yes I have not seem them do a singly "binky." Hoping its a flooring issue. 
And of course want them to have healthy safe flooring in general!
I will look into stable matting - I have never heard of that before. 
I wonder...does anyone figure out a way to give Bunnies soil indoors? I guess it would make a huge mess. 
I do fully understand why being outside is not safe for them, but I do find it a bit sad that they are so separated from the natural world.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

What about a horse stable mat covered in fleece??


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Thank you! Yes I have not seem them do a singly "binky." Hoping its a flooring issue.
> And of course want them to have healthy safe flooring in general!
> I will look into stable matting - I have never heard of that before.
> I wonder...does anyone figure out a way to give Bunnies soil indoors? I guess it would make a huge mess.
> I do fully understand why being outside is not safe for them, but I do find it a bit sad that they are so separated from the natural world.


Haha, yes, that's the Holy Grail, floor that is like soil. If you ever discover it, please let me know! Sometimes I think we should just all live in a barn.


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> What about a horse stable mat covered in fleece??


Could have horse stable mat and where they like to sleep have some fleece on top?


----------



## Scarly (Jun 14, 2020)

Both my buns are chewers and the only rug I have found that they don't chew is a kids play mat from Ikea. It also has rubber on the bottom so it contains water bowl spills and pee if ever they have an accident. Easy to clean also  I just clean with vinegar and put it out in the sun to dry. It's super flat so there isn't anything for them to grip on to, other than the edges of course. 






Products


Browse our full range of products from dressing tables to complete modern kitchens. Click here to find the right IKEA product for you. Browse online and in-store today!




www.ikea.com


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you both! I am considering these options.
How do you keep them from eating the edges of any of these?

Yes we could all move out to a barn witha dirt floor and then the problem would be solved! LOL


----------



## Diane R (Jun 15, 2020)

mamaflora said:


> Thank you both! I am considering these options.
> How do you keep them from eating the edges of any of these?
> 
> Yes we could all move out to a barn witha dirt floor and then the problem would be solved! LOL


I think stable matting is not likely to be chewed. Or you could try cushioned textured non-slip lino but then you have to make sure they can't get to the edges and you need some areas with soft stuff (e.g. layers of fleece) on top. Let us know what you go for and how it works out!


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 15, 2020)

thank you so much for this amazing support!
I am going to decide between the stable matting and the ikea rugs suggested.
And I am thinking about just getting a bolt of fleece and...maybe sewing together quilt-style a few layers so it can be nice and soft, as a blanket.
I will try to update and post photos!
again, many thanks.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi! I ordered some rubber matting that is like stable matting but can be used in restaurants and offices and such. They say its 100 percent rubber. also here is a pic of my bunnies. thanks so much for the help! the flooring has not arrived yet, so I am just sharing a pic from them on a visit (totally supervised and brief) to our enclosed (fully screened it) back deck. I know the outdoors can be unsafe for them so I am mentioning these bits of info.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 22, 2020)

Petunia on the left. Alfie on the right. They are 2 and 3 years old respectively and very bonded.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 22, 2020)

Also I know the plastic tub is all chewed and likely not good for them to eat plastic. That is the tub they came with - I am switching to a wood-enclosed litter box with attached hay feeder as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 22, 2020)

Check any rubber matting for strong odors. Some have terribly strong odor. 

For layered fleece I suggest just folding it a few times rather than sewing it. If you sew it, then there will be long threads that can be chewed and ingested. What makes fleece fabric safe is that there are no threads. Most fabrics are made of woven thread which can tangle in a bunny's gut. Fleece doesn't have that.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you for these tips! 
Can I use the matting once the smell dissipates, if it comes with a smell?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 22, 2020)

Should be fine.


----------



## mamaflora (Jun 22, 2020)

great thank you! I am determined..to keep these bunnies safe. Appreciate all the support!


----------

